# On the light side.



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A father and his daughter were out for their evening walk when a rough looking man jumps from the shadows and threatens them with a knife. The father happens to be carrying a concealed pistol.

There are 3 possible scenarios here;

1. The father and daughter are Democrats.
2. They are Republicans.
3. They are Southern Republicans.

Scenario #1 - The father holds out his hands and says "Please take a minute to talk this over. I'm sure we could get you on welfare and you would never have to steal again."

Scenario #2 - The father pulls out his gun....... BANG!

Scenario #3 - The father pulls his gun....... BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG!
The daughter strolls over to the fallen thief and after studying for a moment, says "Good group Dad!" :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

yup you know us ******** hold little regard for people who show up at a gun fight with the wrong choice of weapons. :beer:

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

zogman....that was damned funny.......

that senario only applies to southern states close to the mason dixon line.

given the same senario in south carolina, georgia, mississippi, and alabama.....the father and daughter would have both been shootin......of course that would have been after the dad had told the daughter:"hold my beer and watch this".

pointer


----------

